# Brother-in-law



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just wanted you to all keep my bil in your thoughts and prayers please!!!! They are on there way to the emergency room now. I am here watching there twin boys that are 10 months!! All I can say is there have been some issue going on for the best three weeks...wish I could say more but I am respecting his privacy! I am really concerned as we all are in the family.....we are very close to eachother and I love him dearly..please pray for us and him....his name is Robert.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Praying for Robert's speedy recovery.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure will, Megan! :kiss: Love is a powerful thing...and I know that love within your family will help pull him through.

:grouphug:
Kara and Gucci


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you guys this is one of the reason's why I love this forum it is not just about our doggies but about our families as well....which is the same thing really!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh dear, Megan. I will keep Robert in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing him, and you and the family, the very best.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I will keep Robert in my thoughts today hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sending prayers out for your brother-in-law Robert and his whole family. God bless you all.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sending positive healing through God's grace....


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

*Prayers for you*

I hope things turn out for the best...my prayers are on their way!

Marge in MN
(A Hoosier for 21 years)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Prayers to you and your family for hos speedy recovery,


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Loving thoughts and prayer for your bil and all your family.

Kim


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, my thoughts will be with your bil for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs Megan.:kiss:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this - especially over Thanksgiving ..
God bless you for your presence and help in getting them through this .. 
Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We here in Jersey will keep your whole family in our prayers, and say an extra one for Robert - let us know how you guys make out. Wow, 10 month old twins, lots of work!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Prayers and good wishes are being sent from Iowa for your BIL,Robert.I hope he is well very soon.:hug::angel::hug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Sending healing prayers for Robert and the Family.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We are thinking of you and your family and will send our prayers your way!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear there are problems with you BIL. Praying for you and the family.

Hope things will be ok.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayer to Robert and family. Let is know how he is doing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Robert is in my prayers and hope he gets well soon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wishing Robert a speedy recovery.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know what is going on.....he is home and the blood work does not show anything going on....he is going to have a colonoscopy tomorrow at 4:00....the dr said that it could be colon cancer,hemroids and some other things just not sure till they do the scope..please continue to pray for him and our family. I will keep you all posted on how things are going!! It means alot to be able to have you all to turn to during these rough times!!!! Big :grouphug:to you all!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Megan, we will continue to keep you all in our prayers - good luck to your BIL tomorrow!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan,
Keeping Robert in our thoughts. I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, A prayer is winging its way to your BIL and your entire family now! I pray that the colonoscopy finds something that is easily resolved. Just hold on to that hope and remember they always have to tell you the worst case scenario but it's very likely something relatively minor! (((hugs)))


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin1:You guys are the Best!!!! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i am paying for good results tomorrow.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I TOO AM PRAYING FOR GOOD RESULTS TOMORROW.
Try to stay positive.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's hoping all turns out o.k. for your BIL and for your family, Megan! (((hugs)))


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sending prayers out for your brother-in-law Robert and his whole family.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I will make sure to keep Robert in my thoughts and I will be hoping for good results tomorrow.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

You're all in my prayers - 

Suzy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<Hugs> My thoughts and prayers for Robert and all of his family.

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Megan, sending prayers and our best wishes to your brother in law and your whole family. Keep us updated please :hug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Robert will be in my thoughts tomorrow and I'm sending up prayers that he will have a speedy recovery.

Wanda


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Megan, We're keeping Robert and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Please let us know if there is anything further we can do to help you through!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan,

I second the statement that doctors can be 'doomsdayers'. I thought I had bladder cancer for a good 2-3 months before I had a cystoscopy, the doctors had me frightened out of my mind. I really hope its nothing life threatening! Keep us posted!

Hugs and prayers,
Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for all your thoughts and prayers.....I think that what is making this all so hard is that they have waited for eight years to have children and they have two boys that they love dearly.....I know my bil is thinking all kinds of things....your mind can go to some pretty scary places. Our family is very strong in our faith and we know that God will get us through anything.....I know this because I was not suppose to make it past my first birthday and here I am 32 years old,married,and very happy!!!!!! It is nice to come here and talk to you guys about this!!! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan~ I just read about what your family is dealing with. I will be praying for God to carry you all through this difficult time.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He has to be at the hospital at two and then the procedure will be done at four but you never know if they will be on time...so I will keep you all posted!!!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just talked to my bil and he is doing good....just ready for it to be over...it is going to be a long day...plus it is yucky here...raining and maybe some snow that sucks!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

So happy to hear he is doing better....take care of the sweet little nephews!! They need you right now!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh they are my little boys...love them to pieces!!!!!! I am unable to have children so I am very much involved in there lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will post some pics of them sometime...want to check with my sis to make sure she does not mind!!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

We will keep you and your family in our prayers and send healing thoughts to your bil, Robert. We hope he recovers soon!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*My little boys!!!*

Here are some pics of my little nephews......I believe Joshy is wearing blue and Caleb is wearing brown....they are the joys of our lives....love to them pieces!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so adorable! And boy I bet they can get in trouble very quickly!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Do those cute faces look like they couls get into trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh yeah they can let me tell ya....but really they are really happy babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Joshy loves to stick out his tonge....thanks to his aunt mimi...that is what they will call me when they start talking........oh well !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Adorable !! So lucky to have such a loving nuturing Auntie .. 
I bet you guys have a blast !!
I will be so happy when my second grandchild outgrows his gas and colic ..It is the pits he always feels so miserable ..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i hope that will pass soon!!!!! I am getting ready to go over to my sis's to watch the boys....I will keep you all posted....I am getting nervous...please pray that I will be stong for my family!!!!!!!1 Thank you guys!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are just too cute for words! I bet you do love them to pieces. Keep us posted

Huggies,
Kara


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful boys. We are praying for Robert and for the rest of you all too!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Megan, those little boys are precious. What fun that is for you, and what a special auntie they have. I'm sure Robert's procedure will go fine. Don't worry. The results may take some time to come back, like a couple of days. Thinking good thoughts for you all.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Megan- I'm so sorry to hear about your BIL. I hope all turns out well. The boys are precious.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, thinking of you as your BIL is undergoing his procedure and hope you will be back here soon with a good report!

The boys are absolutely precious!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I all just wanted you all to know that they did the scope and they think that it is an ulcerated colitus....they are putting him meds right now they did a biopsy and we will get that back in a couple of days....thank you guys so much for all your thoughts and prayers...they sure were heard!!!! Hugs to you all!!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Glad to hear the diagnosis sounds good! I hope Robert is feeling much better real soon. And your two nephews are precious! They definitely look like mischief-makers.

Wanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan I will continue to send healing vibes to your BIL. Colitus is not a fun thing to deal with, hopefully the meds will work fast and he can enjoy the holidays with the kids. Big hug to you and your family.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you guys very much...he is home sleeping right now....a little loopy from the anesthia...spelling is wrong i am sure...I am sure he will feel better tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, man...ulcers aren't good ANYWHERE. That sounds like he might have problems similar to mine, I'd imagine the colon ulcers are just bad as my bladder ones, if not worse?! There are alot of meds to try, many people do well with just nerve pain type stuff like Lyrica and Neurontin.

I'm happy to hear he's got a diagnosis! That's the road to recovery or management...the worst part is not knowing what is wrong.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry about the colitus, but I'm happy that it's nothing more serious than that! I hope he will feel 100% better very soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad you BIL is doing better. I can sympathize because I have ulcerative colitis, too. I was so sick the summer of 2006 that I don't even remember it. I couldn't eat and slept all the time. I finally went to a specialist and am now in an experimental drug program. It is better, not 100%, and some of the side effects are not nice, but it's better than the alternative.

Now that he knows what it is, they will put him on a special diet and that should help alot. I wish him the best on his test results.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad he has a diagnosis now. I hope the treatment is helpful.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you to all...he was worried that it might have been chrone's disease it runs in his family....when he was at the hospital tonight they were taking his cousin who has chrone's really bad to the hospital
We will get the biopsy on wednesday and should know more!! I pray that it is not too severe!!! he does stress alot and they say that can make it worse!! The boys were great....my mom and I took them to the hospital to see him before he went in and they were flirting with all the nurses!!!!! Little ham bones I tell ya!!!!! Love them to pieces!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute twin boys!Goodness you could just squeeze them!Absolutely adorable.......
Glad to hear Robert's procedure is over and went well and that he is home resting.Hopefully it will turn out to be something controllable with diet and meds.My best wishes to your family.:hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just saw the pic of the twins. They are adorable.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, I'm sorry your BIL has ulcerative colitis and hope he is able to get it under control quickly. But thank goodness it wasn't something worse! Sending speedy healing vibes to him!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, sorry to read about your BIL Robert. Hope they'll find a relieving treatment for him soon...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hopefully, your BIL will get treatment and not be in so much pain. I'm sure with a special diet and meds, he will be fine eventually. It IS stressful though!
Adorable boys!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Megan, glad BIL has a diagnosis and is on the road to recovery. UC can be scary. I have Crohn's and it is easily managed with meds. But until you know what it is it is so, so, scary. Thoughts and prayers with your whole family.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Megan, it is always a good thing to have some answers, and then it can be dealt with!! Ulcerative colitis is manageable, and your BIL will have to learn to manage stress better, as that contributes. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Glad to hear things are better and you have a diagnosis . It is the not knowing and the waiting that is the hardest .
Fortunately the bowel has amazing recuperative powers . It will take time and some changes in diet but I am sure over time but things will improve .. 
He has those two adorable little guys to help him get through this ..


----------

